# Skinwalkers



## greg-the-fox (Aug 4, 2007)

Werewolves, motorcycles, guns, sex, and explosions. How much more awesome could it get 
http://www.skinwalkers.com/
Who here's gonna see this?


----------



## kamunt (Aug 5, 2007)

Me. Looks hotter than a Highway to Hell. Happily. Hhhowdy. Havoc will be had in un-heavenly hangars. *gets jacked in the face, then keels over*


----------



## greg-the-fox (Aug 5, 2007)

Hopefully it won't suck. Half of the movies with awesome previews end up sucking.


----------



## crimsonwolf90 (Aug 5, 2007)

So far it looks good.  I'm sure it wil be worth at least a check and see.^^


----------



## greg-the-fox (Aug 5, 2007)

It better have face-melting metal songs in the soundtrack...m/


----------



## Faradin (Aug 30, 2007)

Meh. Werewolf movies always suck (Except Underworld, but that was made good by Kate Beckinsale), because they're always so corny and the weres look all monstery. I would like to see a werewolf movie with guns, motorcycles, explosions and a metal soundtrack that actually had a good plot and believable werewolves.


----------



## kamunt (Aug 30, 2007)

Faradin said:
			
		

> Meh. Werewolf movies always suck (Except Underworld, but that was made good by Kate Beckinsale)



Hey, at least Underworld had that smexy Chester Bennington remix by Julien-K. They f**king rock in an rockable-electronic-band-way. >:3


----------



## Quaidis (Aug 30, 2007)

I have heard nothing but bad and 'eh' reviews for Skinwalkers.  It offers nothing new, low-budget, very little in the way of actual werewolf action, the music is distracting, and over-all it is not thrilling.

If you watch it and want to see a better werewolf movie, see Blood & Chocolate.


----------



## wrathofautumn (Aug 31, 2007)

Quaidis said:
			
		

> I have heard nothing but bad and 'eh' reviews for Skinwalkers.  It offers nothing new, low-budget, very little in the way of actual werewolf action, the music is distracting, and over-all it is not thrilling.
> 
> If you watch it and want to see a better werewolf movie, see Blood & Chocolate.



I've never watched Blood and Chocolate but I read the book. It's been a while, and my image of the actual werewolves in wolf form was more...demonic. 

I think one of the better werewolf films I've seen was Ginger Snaps. Don't be fooled by the title, it's a horrible pun. The film itself is very, very, very dark. >_<

I think this movie should deserve a sporting chance though. I've found skinwalkers fascinating. I wish I could've watched Wolf Lake. That tv show looked so cool... TT.TT


----------



## Kobaruto (Aug 31, 2007)

I hadn't heard of it before, but it looks cool.


----------



## Faradin (Aug 31, 2007)

I wanted to see Blood and Chocolate, but heard it sucked....then I heard there was a book, but I could never find it....
And is this Ginger Snaps (Why do werewolf movies seem to be named after delicious sweets?) any good? I like dark....are the werewolves actually werewolves?


----------



## GabrialFox (Sep 17, 2007)

Blood and chocolate was... interesting.  It was good, but it did show it's origins a bit.  Be warned that it comes across as a bit of a WhiteWolf-knockoff-fanfic with somewhere between daily soaps and a romantic "I could meat a real werewolf!" wish fulfillment story.

As for Skinwalkers, I really want to see it, but I'm something of a B-movie fan so i tend to like a lot of werewolf movies.  I think the demonic/bestial werewolf is perfect, as the werewolf is a psychological mirror of the id, the animal within made physically express. The "furry" or pretty werewolf, though fun from a furry point of view, I don't think fits with the deeper intent of the mythos.

But that's just my opinion.


----------



## TehSean (Sep 17, 2007)

I've seen this movie and it's not that great. The only thing that'll keep you interested in the movie are the random plot points they drop throughout the movie without actually explaining much of it until the very end.

It's then interspersed with random acts of violence and sometimes werewolves.

I would recommend seeing this movie if you really do like watching bad movies.


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Sep 17, 2007)

Faradin said:
			
		

> I wanted to see Blood and Chocolate, but heard it sucked....then I heard there was a book, but I could never find it....
> And is this Ginger Snaps (Why do werewolf movies seem to be named after delicious sweets?) any good? I like dark....are the werewolves actually werewolves?



Ginger Snaps is one of the best werewolf movies I've ever seen, although the full-morph wolf itself is a bit low-budget. 

The very smartly written script uses lycanthropy as a metaphor for puberty, kind of like a distaff Teen Wolf, but much grittier and darker. Basically, it's about a pair of teenage sisters who are obsessed with death and a little too creepily psychologically attached to each other. Then the older sister, Ginger, gets attacked (and possibly raped) by the beast that's been ripping apart neighborhood pets. She begins to change, her teeth getting sharper, growing thick white fur on her legs, and sprouting a tail . . . as well as becoming sexually aggressive. Bea, the younger sister, is determined to get the old Ginger back and enlists the help of the local stoner in concocting an anti-werewolf infusion.  

There were two sequels, the second isn't too bad, which follows now-lycanthropic Bea trying to escape from a girl's prison with the help of an eerie little girl named ghost, the third a bit of a wretched mess (the law of diminishing returns) set in the early 1800's in a fort besieged by native werewolves. The wolf suits in the sequels, by KNB, are much better.


----------



## Faradin (Sep 18, 2007)

Ooooh....aaaaah.....eeeee.....aaiiyyyy....I must find it.


----------



## Aden (Sep 19, 2007)

The actual werewolves looked pretty meh in the preview...


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Sep 19, 2007)

The werewolf make-up was probably the best thing in Skinwalkers, I thought the approach where you can still recognize the actors (like Wolf) is under-used. You hardly see them until the very end, tho, which is dumb because we know 90% of the characters are werewolves right from the get-go. Why did the bad werewolves never attack while the good ones were chained up and vulnerable? The plot made little sense.


----------



## Mintywolf (Sep 20, 2007)

Enh I thought the werewolf makeup was kind of goofy-looking.  They get all lumpy kind of like Buffyverse vampires.  And tailless movie werewolves just make me sad.

And that stupid kid the plot revolved around was SO FREAKING ANNOYING.  Argh.  I was really hoping one of the biker wolves would bite his face off, but alas.


----------

